# orlando bloom



## TallAdam85 (May 23, 2005)

orlando bloom ok i was talking to this one girl who thinks he is so hot and such a great actor. I feel he always plays the same roles. When in a movie have we seen him play a person in the year 2005 or anything new?
never all he plays in is movies with swords and hourse am i right or did he play in a movie up to date?  :idunno:


----------



## arnisador (May 23, 2005)

Black Hawk Down? See:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0089217/


----------



## TallAdam85 (May 24, 2005)

ok thanks 
so he has been i 1 still he is a 1 charater actor in my eyes


----------



## shesulsa (May 24, 2005)

Who cares? I don't pay attention to what he says anyway. I wouldn't mind seeing him in more films like Troy ... with a few more of those almost-nude scenes ... with perhaps more ... nudity.


----------



## Fightback2 (May 24, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Who cares? I don't pay attention to what he says anyway. I wouldn't mind seeing him in more films like Troy ... with a few more of those almost-nude scenes ... with perhaps more ... nudity.


Oh yeah.  I'm with you.


----------

